# A Question for the Ladiez



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey girls :wink:bat

I just have a question for all your purrdy girls out there, would you date a guy with smaller headphones than yourself? I'm insecure about the size of my headphones, because my romantic interest has massive headphones, with microphones on the back and an adjustable headstrap. My headphones are all black and plasticky, and I feel inferior in the relationship since my headphones have no special accesories unlike hers, which, did I mention, are massive?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It's not the size of the headphones, it's how you use them.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ BS on that. there's such a thing as too small, and such a thing as too big. Although, like art, it's all very subjective and can be relative, particularly around Thanksgiving. Having said that, back in the day there was a kid in the hood we called "Tuna Can Tommy", and he always seemed to have a lot of girlfriends.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

leonardess said:


> ^ BS on that. there's such a thing as too small, and such a thing as too big. Although, like art, it's all very subjective and can be relative, particularly around Thanksgiving. Having said that, back in the day there was a kid in the hood we called "Tuna Can Tommy", and he always seemed to have a lot of girlfriends.


I suppose if they're the size of a small house, that would be bad. Because it would drag your head down until it was planted in the ground.

On second thought, that is a great sell for politicians. I invented something, yay!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Yay indeed!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Mine are tiny (possibly the tiniest) so there's no need for any guy to feel inferior about the size of his vs. my headphones.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hey, I wish I _had_ headphones.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Why the hell should headphones size matter? I use my handsfree for music listening mostly because I have all my music on my phone, but still I do not feel inferior to anyone, if I want to get it on with a girl with bigger headphones, I will just take down that ******** headphone and I will say "Listen, I like you alot and I want you to be my woman, so what do you say about tomorrow same place, same hour"


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Women hold out for those overpriced white ipod earphones. Those earphones beat all. I know. Since Apple products are fashionable and overpriced, that advertises your disposable income as well as fashion sense. Everyone knows women love money and fashion.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

You know what they say about the size of a guy's headphones....


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

heroin said:


> Women hold out for those overpriced white ipod earphones. Those earphones beat all. I know. Since Apple products are fashionable and overpriced, that advertises your disposable income as well as fashion sense. Everyone knows women love money and fashion.


Agreed. Ipod earphones are top quality.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Lateralus said:


> You know what they say about the size of a guy's headphones....


...They're relative to the size of his...............ears.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> ...They're relative to the size of his...............ears.


:lol


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

That'd probably be a deal breaker, to be honest.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> Agreed. Ipod earphones are top quality.


Please tell me you are joking lol? The earphones they supply with their products are the worst on the market. I thought everybody knew this. The sound and fit is atrocious, you are missing out on so much by keeping those! Get some proper in-ear headphones by Sennheiser or Sony, the ones with removable ear plugs are best.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Resonance said:


> Hey girls :wink:bat
> 
> I just have a question for all your purrdy girls out there, would you date a guy with smaller headphones than yourself? I'm insecure about the size of my headphones, because my romantic interest has massive headphones, with microphones on the back and an adjustable headstrap. My headphones are all black and plasticky, and I feel inferior in the relationship since my headphones have no special accesories unlike hers, which, did I mention, are massive?


Did Joel give you headphone insecurity issues Res?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm not gonna lie, I would say those would be a turn-off. My headphones are very comfortable and rather massive, with adjustable volume. If you can't at least match that... I think I would be wasting your time.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

my earphones are top notch!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

rawrguy said:


> Agreed. Ipod earphones are top quality.


You forgot to add /sarcasm. :lol


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

At some point in a man's life he's just happy his headphones are working :clap


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

My headphones are massive and it doesnt make me feel any better.

\m/ dt770


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Aw yeah, finally a thread about something I have that's big! 

*flashes his Sennheiser PC350's*


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Are we talking about headphones...?


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

I wish my headphones were a bit bigger. Like 2 inches or so.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

So many of you voted yes!

I think that's settling.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Monroee said:


> Are we talking about headphones...?


I seriously asked myself the same question....

So... are we? Like, literally headphones for your iPod or computer or whatever?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Any pair of headphones fits in an outlet
It's all about the efficieny of the soundwaves....
'yeeeyuhhhhh
lol


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I thought we were talking about penises, but he said "smaller than yours".... which doesn't make sense. So he must be talking about headphones. I feel stupid now.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Have you considered taking male headphone enhancement supplements?

I hear they can add at least 1-2 inches, the natural herbal way.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My headphones are curved for her pleasure.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

It's the quality that counts not the size. Now, if he were to have my oh-so-sexy Audio-Technica M50's (or anything superior in quality), we'd be soul mates. I could suffer with less but would silently be judging him every time I were to use them.



GunnyHighway said:


> *flashes his Sennheiser PC350's*


Well... hello there.... *twirls hair*


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

veron said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I would say those would be a turn-off. My headphones are very comfortable and rather massive, with adjustable volume. If you can't at least match that... I think I would be wasting your time.


:lol

"Yeah I'm likely a good 2ft shorter than you but my headphones will compensate for that, wanna date?"


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Mine are studded for sound waves of pleasure.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Seriously though, I own one of those chunky pairs of Sennheisers. I'll go for nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I... have my own headphones. They're big.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Everything you own doesn't have to be big just cause your a guy. Don't get stuck in that mentality or you'll end up being the mid-life crisis man that buys an expensive car to compensate for his insecurities, and is unfortunately very transparent to everyone, but himself.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ewwww. No. That is just gross.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

What Are You Guys Talking About?


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

My little headphones create massive engulfing vibration, so size doesn't really matter.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I have noise canceling headphones. But I don't have anything to plug them into right now.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I am impressed by the number of people taking this thread seriously, considering the OP randomly has a picture of a baseball bat smiley for no reason at all, and is addresed to "all you purrrdy girls out there".


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I have frigging earbuds right now, so I doubt I could go any smaller. I just don't see how that could even be possible.

I want some old school Panasonics that go over the ears. That'd be cool as hell, man.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

It's ok everyone, my grillfriend found a solution to this problem with our relationship:


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't understand this analogy...


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Get new headphones.

Edit: Congrats Stephen


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

*Sorry to necromance, but I like your thread-making abilities.*



> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I would've thought at least 80% of SAS were size queens.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Resonance said:


> It's ok everyone, my grillfriend found a solution to this problem with our relationship:


LOL YES
Go aysha!!!!!


----------

